# Urgent... still looking for home for anxious cat!



## jodiej1987

hi everyone, i posted weeks back about the need to rehome my cat. this has become very urgent, i managed to rehome the cat last week, shes had to come back today as the new owner didnt know how to handle her nervous temperament and i simply cannot keep her any more. i had a baby 4 weeks ago (not the reason for rehoming, it was decided over 6 months when it became clear the cat wasnt settling) and since then she has chewed her backend bald with anxiety, she does not like the fast pace of our household and ive tried everything. my daughter is extremely alergic and has improved massively in the last week since she has been gone. cats been back an hour and her eyes are streaming, nose running, rash appearing. this isnt fair for an 8 year old.

im at my wits end and dont know what to do, the cats as miserable as we are and its only getting worse. 

shes 18months old, all white with some ginger patches. her names aston, she spent the first 4 months living as a boy until it came to vacinations and neutering and we was informed she was infact a girl and it seemed wrong at that point to change her name lol. i will travel to enusre she has a nice home and provide some food and her belongings. im located in south wales

shes neutered, vacinated and regularly fleaed and wormed. 

shes got a fab temperament, wouldnt hurt a fly, likes to go outside but wouldnt mind being an indoor cat if need be. she toilets both indoors on a litter tray and outdoors so shes very flexible in that respect. shes obviously very nervous and would do ok in a home with an older child as she loves my older daughter whos 8 and tends to relax and lounge with her but they cant spend time together due to the allergy. shes scared of my 4 year old and newborn and constantly cowering so not great with younger children. she just needs somewhere a bit more chilled with someone more knowledgeable that has the time to increase her confidence.


----------



## Torin.

How urgent is urgent? Blue Cross and Cats Protection both run rehoming schemes where cats can go straight from their old home to their new home without going via a rescue centre. The charities advertise the cats on their website etc., and vet the new homes as if they were at the centre, but there's less disruption to the cats themselves. So it might be worth seeing if you're in the catchment area for either of those as an addition to advertising privately?


----------



## jodiej1987

pretty urgent, the problem is only getting worse. picked her up yesterday for the first time since shes been back and shes now started to chew the fur in between her thighs and working up her belly so shes clearly very stressed. im waiting on a call back from blue cross to see if they can place her in foster care until a home is found. cats protection have basically said that by the sounds of things that shes too anxious to be taken into the rescue centre as they have had to euthanise cats that have gone in showing the behaviour that i have described from my cat due to not settling and being difficult to home, shes been on the waiting list for quite a while now for the rehoming scheme and had no luck. 
yesterday my partner walked past her minding his own business on his way out of the door, for some unbeknown reason the cat flipped and scarpered off as she usually does but as shes done it shes jumped off the dining table, landed on the sofa and pounced straight off without even thinking and clipped the edge of my newborn sons bouncy chair, claws out and everything, bouncied off that and straight out the door. i know shes fearful and its not her fault but i honestly dont know what i would have done if she had landed on the baby, i was very angry and my son comes first. i refuse to pander to an animal who can act out like that when shes just being walked past


----------



## Erenya

jodiej1987 said:


> i refuse to pander to an animal who can act out like that when shes just being walked past


I totally agree that your son has to come first, but I'm not so sure your cat is 'acting out'.

Your cat was clearly already pretty horrifically stressed when it was moved to a new home less than a week ago and now it's been moved back to the home it was in before, where there's this small pink thing that makes a lot of noise and it just doesn't understand what's going on. Also, the atmosphere in the house sounds pretty bad for everyone involved and cats do pick up on that.

Is there a way to separate Aston into a spare room for a short time until you can find a foster home. Just somewhere where she can hide away and feel safe and somewhere away from your son so that you don't have any added stress on that side. If you have a small box room set it up for her (litter tray bed, toys etc etc), but try to get in and visit with her regularly so that she doesn't feel abandoned. You could set up a feliway plug in that room so that Aston can get the full benefit. It might also help your daughter's allergies somewhat.

I think reducing the stress all round would help everyone. Keep trying to find a home. I wish I could help, but I have two very energetic kittens who are too crazy wild and energetic for an anxious cat. I know that effectively locking your cat away is not the best solution, but if you can make the above changes it might give you some breathing space while you find a home.


----------



## jodiej1987

I know, acting out was the wrong way to put it, but i was soo fustrated at the time of writing that post. just to have my partner walk across the living room and shes freaked, he was at least a metre and a half away from where she was sat (by the doorway might i add so no avoiding, licking herself as per). anything could have happened with her doing things like that, what if she had landed on my boys face with her claws out? she was practically in his chair anyways, she didnt even look or judge where she was jumping, she just flipped. i know her reasons and she didnt do it on purpose but i cannot have this when we have never done anything to make her need to be fearful of us. i wanted a cat for a long time, have done everything to try and make her happy and its hugely upsetting that she feels this way and we cant work out why. 

i can assure you, whilst it sounds pretty bad here its not actually a bad environment for her really, this is why i cant understand it. the kids dont go near her anymore, they are at school all day and know now that shes not to be handled and to be quiet and gentle around her. she has plenty of hidey holes and places to sleep in peace and a covered hiding place in the garden. however you are right in the respect that we are becoming pretty stressed by it, especially when i see her chewing her fur because i dont know what to do to stop it and she might pick up on that.

unfortunately at this point in time we are packed into this house like sardines while waiting to move to a bigger property as ive just had my third and we live in a 2 bed. there is nowhere i can separate her off, not even a cubby hole or hallway :/ we have a feliaway difuser and shes been using zyklene for a few weeks and i cant say im seeing much difference in her tbh. 

for now i will keep finding a home that suits her needs. we try not to interact with her too much to keep her calm, trying to get near her to give her a fuss or play with her is a mission in itself anyway. shes only ever come up to me twice in the 18months shes been here for a stroke when i was pregnant  shes never sat next to me. we are very aware that we are treading a fine line with her and doing our very best to keep things calm here and letting her do what she wants or feels she needs to do (within reason lol) ive had many cats before and never come across this sort of problem before, its such a shame because shes beautiful and has got a really gentle temperament in general day to day life


----------



## catcoonz

Putting up photo's to see if anybody has any suggestions on helping.


----------



## rox666

Has she been to the vets? Are you sure that all the biting/chewing/over grooming is stress related? Biting in that area could indicate a problem - anal glands perhaps? 

Either way I would take her to the vets and get her checked out. Also, whilst anti anxiety tablets (I'm talking the stronger prescription only type things here) should be a last resort and only used if environment enrichment isn't helping, it might be something to consider as a short term measure whilst you work on the environment side of things. Better that than her and yourselves being miserable.


----------



## rox666

Sorry, I mean to add earlier but was in a rush, that by environment enrichment, I mean things like making your house more cat friendly. For instance, I know you say you are squashed in like sardines, but that doesn't mean that you can't create places for your cat to escape to; somewhere that she feels safe. You can create lots of vertical space - cat trees or just shelves fixed high up can be a great place for a nervous cat to escape to and make them feel so much safer because they can monitor their whole surroundings. (Sorry if I'm making suggestions that you have already tried.)


----------



## chillminx

Jodie, have you contacted all the small local rescues to see if they would take her in? The fact the cat is anxious and stressed would not put them off, nor would there be any risk at all of her being pts in most shelters (unless there turned out to be serious health issues that could not be managed).

Often cats who go into Shelters are anxious and timid when they arrive, but they usually come round in time, once they relax and get used to the environment. In many ways, even though the cats are shut into pens, it can be less stressful for them than being in a home where they feel ill at ease. They get peace and quiet in a Shelter, and sometimes this can help to stabilise a very anxious cat.

So I wouldn't rule out the idea of her going to a shelter, if you can find somewhere to offer her a place. Just make sure you check they have a "no kill" policy.


----------



## Gillywilly

Just looking at this thread and CC said in August she was taking her and arrangements were all made !?


----------



## catcoonz

GW, yes that was correct in what you post.

However, if you had managed to read other threads instead of witch hunting me all night, you would have also read that a home trial of 6 days had happened and it got to the extent this cat was very nervous, fur pulling out and had actually come to the point of not eating.

She is now back home with her owners and awaiting Blue Cross to have a space available which will be soon.

This is exactly how I was trying to tell you regarding the other cat you want, although in your heart you feel you are helping, sometimes you have to think of the cat first and ensure the best place is available.

In both these instances, I am determined to stand by what I say "you are not the most suitable place for these cats", I never said you are not a good home, just in these cases you cannot help, there is a high % you will actually make these cats worse.

Please think with your head. I am not having a go at you for helping with the other cat.


----------



## Gillywilly

Well, witch hunting is replying to posts ?
That's it I am off here .

Can't do right for doing wrong .


----------



## lostbear

rox666 said:


> Has she been to the vets?* Are you sure that all the biting/chewing/over grooming is stress related? Biting in that area could indicate a problem - anal glands perhaps? *
> 
> Either way I would take her to the vets and get her checked out. Also, whilst anti anxiety tablets (I'm talking the stronger prescription only type things here) should be a last resort and only used if environment enrichment isn't helping, it might be something to consider as a short term measure whilst you work on the environment side of things. Better that than her and yourselves being miserable.


Or even fleas. Even if she'd been Frontlined etc, fleas have been a real problem this year over a lot of the country


----------



## Gillywilly

This cat has had more stress then !
Only 6 days isn't very long anyway.

So now the added stress for the cat is going back home for a short while , then going to another rescue !
How do you know the blue cross will be able to do what you couldn't then!?

It's going from rescue to rescue , is this in the cats best interest ?


----------



## catcoonz

Where did you get that this cat has gone from rescue to rescue?


----------



## Gillywilly

It says a home trial of 6 days which is no time at all for a cat to settle.and then gone back to original home , then going to the blue cross .


----------



## catcoonz

I know what it says  I wasn't the one who placed the cat in a home, the owner did, reason it was only for 6 days was the cat stopped eating so the owner had her back, then contacted Blue Cross.

Instead of being nitty picky with me why don't you use your knowledge and suggest ways to help the cat so the owner can keep her settled in her own home, Rescue is a very last resort.


----------



## jodiej1987

Gillywilly, please do not assume i am passing this cat from pillar to post, you have no idea the measures i have gone to, to try and keep this cat at home. the simple fact is we do not own cats and never will, shes unhappy living here whichever way and if a 6 day home trial at a wonderful retired couple house is what it took then that what happened, i didnt know she was going to go on food strike for the whole 6 days, she now needs someone who knows what they are dealing with so i had the cat back in order to ensure shes healthy before going into foster care.

both blue cross and cats protection have said she is far too anxious to be brought into the centre if thats what happened with her new home and i agree, she would be a complete wreck by the end of the first week! cats protection basically said they could not promise they would not euthanise her if she became very stressed, despite having a no kill policy because of how difficult shes going to be to rehome.

at least bringing her back has meant shes eating again and relatively happy compared to the new home. this was the first time i tried to rehome, how was i to know it would end like that, she has not gone from rescue to rescue.

we have tried environment enrichment, i spent weeks watching my cat from hell with that cat expert, i filled in all lower spaces to try and get her up higher to increase confidence, got my daughter to make cardboard houses for her to hide in, made sure she had stepping points to get on top of the wardrobe etc. our stairs go through the living room, she likes to sit up high on them watching us below her.
she has been flea checked, we had a slight problem through the summer but this was quickly eradicated due to me having the kids and i couldnt let that be an ongoing problem. shes been flea checked at the vets numerous times, allergy checked. shes been looked over by two different vets for cystitis, bowel problems etc, nothing wrong. she was even worse before she was neutered. ive had many cats throughout my life live with us, i have never come across one like this i can assure you all.


----------



## Calvine

Could someone remind me please where Aston is situated...sure it has been stated, but I missed it. Also, can we please try not to get this thread to the point where it might be closed...which would not be in the cat's interest.


----------



## lostbear

Calvine said:


> Could someone remind me please where Aston is situated...sure it has been stated, but I missed it. Also, can we please try not to get this thread to the point where it might be closed...which would not be in the cat's interest.


Agree - I think most of us are aware that the OP has done everything she could and can to ensure the cat's welfare.; for whatever reason, it has not worked out - the cat is just one of nature's anomalies, it appears, and is unusually nervous.

Playing the blame game just deflects attention from what is important - finding a suitable home for this little cat, who obviously isn't happy where she is, but up until now has been even less happy elsewhere.


----------



## catcoonz

The cat is in Wales, I do have space from 12th November and Jodie has previously said she will travel anywhere, bear in mind she does have a new born baby.

I want to help, but I am terrified of failing this cat, I don't want to let this cat nor the owner down if I cant get her to eat.


----------



## jodiej1987

thank you lostbear, my thoughts are exactly like yours. shes been with us 18 months, ive give this a good go but im ready to admit im out of my depths and simply dont know what to do next.

looking back now the only thing i can pinpoint was that maybe its because they say you should let a cat choose you, well i chose her when we went to purchase, even as we bundled her up and put her in the car she was violently shaking in fear all the way home to the point where i was going to take her back to her mother. 

i just want whats best and the minute her new owner phoned me and told me she hadnt eaten and was starting to get worried, i told her to bring her home. 

calvine im situated not far from swansea in south wales.


----------



## catcoonz

Jodie,

I will be honest with you.
Been spending much time thinking about this.

The only thing I can offer is for me to try my best, if it got to the point I run out of options getting her to eat I would need you to have her back, not ideal but I don't want a cat starving herself and dying on me.

Other thing, if I can get her settled with me, I wouldn't risk rehoming again, she would then remain with me as my own pet, this is providing I can get her settled.

I do have experience but sadly as the saying goes .. you can lead a horse to water but you cant make it drink.

Maybe putting her with a kitten would help, but I am just clutching at straws and ideas here.


----------



## jodiej1987

im am massively worried about that aspect catcoonz, if she doesnt eat after her 6 day protest. the woman tried everything with her, wet/dry, cat treats, fresh ham, chicken etc. she hid under the sofa the whole time, only coming out for a quick wander a night on occasion. shes really not eaten that great since shes been home, but has been eating something so thats a good thing. but the fur chewing has massively stepped up a notch, shes loosing it in patches on her chest, back, front legs  i dont know how to stop her from doing it because shes doing it in secret, ive seen her once or twice pulling with her teeth and tried distraction


----------



## catcoonz

Im worried aswell hun, you can break a habit of fur pulling if it is only a habit and not a medical issue, you simply but a baby vest on them.

It is the not eating side I am very concerned about.


----------



## Ang2

Just finished reading this thread and here are my thoughts! It is well known that some cats will starve themselves to death through stress and anxiety of being re-homed. It is already proven that this cat will go this path. If a home with an elderly couple and no other animals didn't work, then I cant see another home or rescue working either.

Jodie, I think your best option is to keep this cat. Yes she is pulling her fur out, but this is not life threatening. Chances are, it will improve with time and medication. You are the best she has right now, and I dread to think of the consequences of re-homing or rescue.


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you Ang, this was my concern aswell.


----------



## catcoonz

Jodie, I am so worried about your girl, I have a very bad feeling that if you give up on her she will die.

Please, please find a way to keep her.


----------



## rox666

Have you discussed anti-anxiety drugs with your vet? If she really is as bad as she sounds then it has to be worth a shot?


----------



## jodiej1987

im concerned as well about rehoming but shes not settled, yes she eats here but she doesnt like us. she doesnt interact and appears scared all the time. the continuos freaking and running scared every time someone is near her is very draining. i completely get though that im her best chance at this point. shes not going anywhere or being left until im 100% happy. the elderly couple lived a fair distance from me yet i kept in contact and was ready to have her back at the drop of a hat should she not be happy. i had to give it a chance as they seemed perfect for her.

ive spoke to the vets about meds on a couple of occasions but we both decided against it at the time. trying to improve environment was seen to be the best option, difusers etc, not only that but the vets said she would be on it long term and its fairly costly, i cant afford this. maybe as a short term measure but not long term. i know that might sound wrong but its the way it is, ive spent a lot already trying to help with no success, zyklene tabs, disfusers, changing foods, vet check ups to try and figure whats wrong. if i could make her happier and more settled i would keep her, i need to be sure shes safe around my kids. xx


----------



## lostbear

jodiej1987 said:


> thank you lostbear, my thoughts are exactly like yours. shes been with us 18 months, ive give this a good go but im ready to admit im out of my depths and simply dont know what to do next.
> 
> *looking back now the only thing i can pinpoint was that maybe its because they say you should let a cat choose you, well i chose her* when we went to purchase, even as we bundled her up and put her in the car she was violently shaking in fear all the way home to the point where i was going to take her back to her mother.
> 
> i just want whats best and the minute her new owner phoned me and told me she hadnt eaten and was starting to get worried, i told her to bring her home.
> 
> calvine im situated not far from swansea in south wales.


To be honest, I think that this cat would be like this with almost anyone who had taken her - perhaps even if she'd stayed with her mother and the breeder. Your account is of a little creature who is excessively frightened of everything and everyone, and whose natural instinct to be wary of strange things, people and places is sharpened to such a degree that she is a bundle of nerves and can't cope with any change at all in her environment.

I suppose that there is a possibility that if she had been homed with a single individual, in a countrified household with a fully-enclosed, cat-proofed garden (so other animals could not get in and leave their scent), and her owner didn't intrude any excessive noise into the household (by that I mean radio and television etc - not wild parties or anything like that), perhaps - _perhaps_ - she would have been able to settle - but I can't imagine that there are many homes like this.

Please don't blame yourself for anything - no-one could have anticipated her reacting like this, and you have considered her welfare much more than most people would have done. She is just a very sad, anxious little creature and no-one can say how or why. I am sure that you are NOT responsible. Sometimes things just are as they are.


----------



## lostbear

Is it possible to get medication to increase her appetite (just as a matter of interest - is she picky about her food?). Given something like that (thought the stress to her of administering it might be too much), it may persuade her to eat -though I see that the usual morsels have been tried.

My two cats go mad for Purizen, which I give them occasionally as a treat. It is so expensive that it makes me ill just thinking about it, but as a treat to get her eating it might be an investment.

The other option is (and I am aware that this is what you are trying so very hard to avoid, and I respect that) to allow her to be PTS.

I would give her every opportunity with CC, and even back with yourself for some time to see if she begins to relax, but if she is so unhappy and afraid that she is self-harming, her life may actually be a burden to her.

Sorry - not what you want to hear, and not what I wanted to say, but it may be the only way out. At the moment your baby is very young and immobile - when he gets on his feet he will be running all over, and she may find life even harder.


I hope you can all forgive me for voicing this - but if she was seriously physically impaired, to the extent that her quality of life was dreadful, you would not regard euthanasia as being out of the question (though obviously a last resort). Maybe a mental/emotional disability is as bad.


----------



## rox666

jodiej1987 said:


> ive spoke to the vets about meds on a couple of occasions but we both decided against it at the time. trying to improve environment was seen to be the best option, difusers etc, not only that but the vets said she would be on it long term and its fairly costly, i cant afford this. maybe as a short term measure but not long term.


I disagree that it is costly. It was one of the things that I discussed with my vets about Lilly (she over grooms and has a tendency to wee/spray outside the litter box) and to put her on Clomicalm would have worked out at about £5 for 1 months supply and this was buying via the vets rather than just getting a prescription and buying online. I understand if there are other reasons why you wouldn't want to try it but I just would hate for it to be discounted based on cost alone.

Even if it is not an option for you, perhaps it is a route CC could have open to her as a last resort if she did take her on because I would hate for her to be given up on or PTS.

ETA - in fact, here is a link to the tablets. I haven't gone down that route yet so can't comment on their effectiveness but I have it as an option to me in the future, especially if she is going through a really bad patch.

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/pet-meds-prescription-only-clomicalm-c-21_719/clomicalm-5mg-tablets-p-692


----------



## jodiej1987

thank you for your post lostbear, im always looking to find te reason behind why she is like she is. your post is appreciated, suppose we are always going to have what ifs in life. its just shes acts at times as if shes been beaten, ive never lay a hand on her. the worse shes had is a firm 'no' and a finger point if shes ventured up to the table while the kids are eating lol. shes not usually fussy no, i can pretty much feed her anything. shes been picky since she got back from the retired couples house. im worrying now about that illness they get when they starve themselves and like i said, she went 6 days so a check up at the vets is deffo on the agenda if she doesnt improve soon.
your last few paragraphs while hard to read are thoughts that have gone through my head too. many have said to me shes a write off when ive spoke about her  and im very concerned about the baby once hes crawling because despite being so nervous she still has no qualms about sitting slap bang in the middle of the living room grooming herself. plus shes easily cornered, she just submits when you need to grab herself, like when going in the cat box for a visit to the vets.

rox666, thanks for the link, its deffo something i will look into. how do i go about telling the vets i will source myself as i presume they will want to prescribe something themselves wont they?


----------



## chillminx

I agree with rox666 that if all else fails Clomicalm (a tricyclic antidepressant) is something to be considered.

It is heavy duty stuff and vets are often not keen on prescribing it except in extreme cases, because of the potential nasty side effects (one of which can be urine retention, which can cause a UTI). However I am sure a vet would want to take the risk of prescribing it rather than pts the poor cat.

Jodie - has your cat been on Zylkene long term, on the higher dose? And has it had no beneficial effect at all?


----------



## rox666

jodiej1987 said:


> rox666, thanks for the link, its deffo something i will look into. how do i go about telling the vets i will source myself as i presume they will want to prescribe something themselves wont they?


My vets are always more than happy to offer a prescription because they know their prices are far higher than you can get on the Internet (something to do with them having to buy from a certain supplier that charges the earth). They would need to write you a prescription which some vets charge for anyway so it might work out a similar price to buy from them. I suppose if you can go armed with a rough price in your head and then see what they would charge you could make your decision from there. Lilly has been prescribed a quarter tablet of the 5mg a day. I have the tablets at home but so far have not yet had to resort to them. I would though if it got to the point that I thought that they would improve her quality of life.


----------



## catcoonz

Jodie,
My plan would be to give Ashton mirtazapine which is an appetite stimulant, give Z/D food for allergies, speak with the vet about antidepressants, sorry I cant advise on these as I have never needed to use them, cost wise, not sure how much this would be or which product would be best, all this would need to be asked by you to your own vet.

Each cat is different, with one semi feral I had in the home, was a complete nightmare and so unhappy, in the end I went against my own advise and put in the long run outside, the run is 9 metres long by 3 metres wide, this gave the cat its own freedom plus gave me enough space to walk past the cat but where we could both avoid each other if needed, that worked but it did take a good year of many hours outside until one day the cat just came up to me, only for a few seconds but it was much progress, from there I sat in the pen just reading aloud, until I made enough progress to rehome.
Now the cat is an only cat and indoors, doesn't like being outside, please don't give up, there is a balance we just need to find it.

I think it is you who is moving to a bigger home soon, this would possibly give you both your own space and is there any opportunity to build a cat run outside?

I don't want Ashton pts, I am sure we can find the right balance to keep you and Ashton happy, we just haven't found the answer yet.

I will help as much as I can, I am always here so if you get worried and I don't know the answer, I will find the answer for you.


----------



## lostbear

catcoonz said:


> Jodie,
> My plan would be to give Ashton mirtazapine which is an appetite stimulant, give Z/D food for allergies, speak with the vet about antidepressants, sorry I cant advise on these as I have never needed to use them, cost wise, not sure how much this would be or which product would be best, all this would need to be asked by you to your own vet.
> 
> Each cat is different, with one semi feral I had in the home, was a complete nightmare and so unhappy, in the end I went against my own advise and put in the long run outside, the run is 9 metres long by 3 metres wide, this gave the cat its own freedom plus gave me enough space to walk past the cat but where we could both avoid each other if needed, that worked but it did take a good year of many hours outside until one day the cat just came up to me, only for a few seconds but it was much progress, from there I sat in the pen just reading aloud, until I made enough progress to rehome.
> Now the cat is an only cat and indoors, doesn't like being outside, please don't give up, there is a balance we just need to find it.
> 
> I think it is you who is moving to a bigger home soon, this would possibly give you both your own space and is there any opportunity to build a cat run outside?
> 
> I don't want Ashton pts, I am sure we can find the right balance to keep you and Ashton happy, we just haven't found the answer yet.
> 
> I will help as much as I can, I am always here so if you get worried and I don't know the answer, I will find the answer for you.


Thank you for this post - you are much more experienced than I am, and will know if a point of no return is reached. I didn't recommend euthanasia lightly, believe me - I just ached t the thought of her being so frightened so much of the time.

Poor little thing - I think her genetic inheritance is somehow against her.


----------



## catcoonz

I know you didn't write pts lightly hun, nobody wants to write that xxx


----------



## lorilu

lostbear said:


> Is it possible to get medication to increase her appetite (just as a matter of interest - is she picky about her food?). Given something like that (thought the stress to her of administering it might be too much), it may persuade her to eat -though I see that the usual morsels have been tried.
> 
> My two cats go mad for Purizen, which I give them occasionally as a treat. It is so expensive that it makes me ill just thinking about it, but as a treat to get her eating it might be an investment.
> 
> The other option is (and I am aware that this is what you are trying so very hard to avoid, and I respect that) to allow her to be PTS.
> 
> I would give her every opportunity with CC, and even back with yourself for some time to see if she begins to relax, *but if she is so unhappy and afraid that she is self-harming, her life may actually be a burden to her.*
> 
> Sorry - not what you want to hear, and not what I wanted to say, but it may be the only way out. At the moment your baby is very young and immobile - when he gets on his feet he will be running all over, and she may find life even harder.
> 
> I hope you can all forgive me for voicing this - *but if she was seriously physically impaired, to the extent that her quality of life was dreadful, you would not regard euthanasia as being out of the question (though obviously a last resort). Maybe a mental/emotional disability is as bad.*


This is what I think too. That poor little cat,based on this thread, has a miserable existence. Not through any fault of her family. Some animals are just wired wrong, and euthanasia is truly a mercy.


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry, I have to disagree with regards to euthanasia, I still think there are avenues to still be tried before we get to this point.

I do understand where you are coming from though, before many years ago I would probably have agreed and said yes for the cats own sanity let her go, but I have seen cats where everybody had almost given up on them and in time, in the right environment it can work.

Not saying in this case it would work but antidepressants and the right environment has not been tried as yet.

Jodie .... let me have a go with Ashton, if I fail then I do but I can only see myself as the last step before letting her go.


----------



## catcoonz

Jodie, when Ashton went to her new home, was the people experienced with nervous cats, did they give her hiding places and place food near her and leave her .... or was her food placed where she had to come out of her hiding place to get?

See, if you have a nervous cat, you ensure there are hiding places and place everything confined next to them, you also don't want to be peeping a the cat every half hour, basically you just leave them alone, speak softly when you approach that room so the cat knows you are going near them to place more food.

There are special ways of handling nervous cats, it may seem cruel to just leave them alone but this is the way to go.


----------



## Ang2

Goodness! I have two very nervous cats that 'fly' out of the window when anyone calls round, or the door bell rings. They are especially terrified of kids and wont come out of hiding until hours after they have gone. I would never consider pts!


----------



## catcoonz

I have spoken to a few rescues today who admit in most cases they give the cat 6 weeks, if no improvement has been seen within this time frame they pts, as it takes up space for a rehomeable cat.

Jodie, I do fear if you sign Ashton over you will be signing her death sentence, a rescue, once signed over to ownership then give you no rights to Ashton and they are legally able to do what they feel is best for her.

I don't want to be reading in 6 weeks she has lost her life. :frown2:


----------



## lorilu

Ang2 said:


> Goodness! I have two very nervous cats that 'fly' out of the window when anyone calls round, or the door bell rings. They are especially terrified of kids and wont come out of hiding until hours after they have gone. I would never consider pts!


I don't think this is quite the same thing. This cat, from what I gather, is terrified, _all the time_.

And CC, I wasn't saying I thought it was the only resort to be done at this very moment. As you say, there are still some avenues to be explored. But there are worse things than a peaceful death. And a cat living in constant terror, in my opinion, is one of those things. But of course, I am not advocating "giving up on her" without giving other things a try for her first.


----------



## catcoonz

I do understand fully and take on board everybody's comments.
Yes, I agree this could all end in heartache and a peaceful death but not before everything possible has been tried.

It is just not in me to give up without a fight, we take each step slowly and see where we end up, if it all falls apart I will at least be at peace in my heart that everything was tried to save a life.

You never know, this may end well with me hopefully gaining a new addition to my pet family.

I only hope Jodie will allow me to try but at the end of the day Ashton is not my cat.


----------



## Charity

Going back to Jodie's first post, she says
_"shes got a fab temperament and she loves my older daughter who's 8 and *tends to relax and lounge with her* but they can't spend time together due to the allergy"._
Ashton must have times, therefore, when she isn't totally terrified and this makes me think there is hope and light at the end of the tunnel rather than writing her off as a hopeless case. The stress in her life keeps building, she was already unhappy with a busy household, including a young child then another comes along. Then she gets rehomed and, no matter how good the intentions on both sides, a cat like this won't change at the flip of switch, it takes a lot of time and commitment, which the new owners didn't want to do, so back she goes. 
Jodie, you've done what you can under very difficult circumstances but I think she needs to be removed from your busy environment asap to someone with the time, patience and, most importantly, experience to be able to improve her life, which rescues also can't or won't do. I am sure CC would give it a very good try and from what she has done with other cats, I would be fairly confident there might be some positive results. It must be worth a try for a cat you love.


----------



## Paddypaws

Have not read thread in depth so forgive me if I am repeating advice.
I know you have tried Zylkene, but try buying the largest 450mg capsules and giving at least 150mg per day, not just the 75mg dose.
For appetite you can buy 
Periactin Anti-Histamine Tablets Pack of 30
1/4 tablet once a day is normally effective at giving the cat an appetite.
If she really is not eating much right now, and you say she is passive to handle, I would consider syringe feeding her a little using Gourmet Gold pate food and Mikki kitten feeding kit.


----------



## lostbear

Charity said:


> Going back to Jodie's first post, she says
> _"shes got a fab temperament and she loves my older daughter who's 8 and *tends to relax and lounge with her* but they can't spend time together due to the allergy"._
> Ashton must have times, therefore, when she isn't totally terrified and this makes me think there is hope and light at the end of the tunnel rather than writing her off as a hopeless case. The stress in her life keeps building, she was already unhappy with a busy household, including a young child then another comes along. Then she gets rehomed and, no matter how good the intentions on both sides, a cat like this won't change at the flip of switch, it takes a lot of time and commitment, which the new owners didn't want to do, so back she goes.
> Jodie, you've done what you can under very difficult circumstances but I think she needs to be removed from your busy environment asap to someone with the time, patience and, most importantly, experience to be able to improve her life, which rescues also can't or won't do. I am sure CC would give it a very good try and from what she has done with other cats, I would be fairly confident there might be some positive results. It must be worth a try for a cat you love.


I'd missed this! Thank you, Charity - you are right. This does mean that there is light at the end of the tunnel for Ashton. Who knows - perhaps a home with a quiet affectionate child may not be beyond possibility - but this certainly suggests that although she is reactive, she can reach a "place of safety" in herself if the environment is right.

CC would definitely be in a position to bring out her inner "ZenCat" if anyone can.


----------



## catcoonz

I have spoken today to ???? rescue who operate a NO KILL shelter, for legal reasons I will not name this shelter, but this is what I have found out and I am shocked.

I asked if they was a no kill shelter, knew they operated as one so assumed all No Kill shelters were No Kill, apparently not the case.
The conversation goes as follows: (please note this is not for all shelters, just the one I contacted).

I asked if they was a no kill shelter as advertised based on their policy, answer was yes and no, all animals are placed in category's you have rehomeable and unadoptable, the unadoptable get pys but they do not see this as killing an animal, rather saving an animal as he do not believe any animal should remain in a rescue for life, so this is how some get the no kill from, its not killing, its saving.

I asked if they took an unadoptable animal would they keep the owner updated or let the owner have the animal back, after all the owner would be under the illusion of no kill, the answer is no, once signed over they do not keep in contact and are legally obliged to do what they feel is right for that animal.

So I asked in a case if an animal refuses to eat, strange environment they are going to be unsettled, answer was in this case of an animal refusing to eat they give any animal 5 days, normally after 2 days they eat, so after 5 days of not eating they tend to go with liver damage has begun so vet assesses and the animal is peacefully let go, so I said what time frame are we talking about from going into rescue to being peacefully destroyed, answer was 7 days then suffering has ended, but this is not classed as killing, it is merely saving.

This is not about all no kill shelters, only one particular one, this one does help ferals by using a neuter and release scheme.

So anybody needing to use a no kill shelter, please ensure you ask as many questions as you can, particularly does no kill actually mean no kill, or do they see no kill merely as saving an animal.

Obviously, in a case of serious health issues the animals need to be peacefully pts or they would suffer, my questions were based on this particular cat Ashton.

Jodie, you have your answer, to be blunt, you will not have the right to have Ashton back, the rescue will do what they feel is best, Ashton will be placed as unadoptable, we already know she doesn't eat for 6 days, so hun, please think very carefully what you are about to do, 6 days of not eating = destroyed on the 7th day.

Hun, you are about to sign Ashton to death, please, I am begging you, don't do this, she is young and deserves a chance.

I have spoken to my vet, they will help me every step of the way, they would never consider or mention pts with me unless all avenues have been tried, I do not give up on any animal. Give me the chance to do my best please.


----------



## lostbear

catcoonz said:


> I have spoken today to ???? rescue who operate a NO KILL shelter, for legal reasons I will not name this shelter, but this is what I have found out and I am shocked.
> 
> I asked if they was a no kill shelter, knew they operated as one so assumed all No Kill shelters were No Kill, apparently not the case.
> The conversation goes as follows: (please note this is not for all shelters, just the one I contacted).
> 
> *I asked if they was a no kill shelter as advertised based on their policy, answer was yes and no, all animals are placed in category's you have rehomeable and unadoptable, the unadoptable get pys but they do not see this as killing an animal, rather saving an animal as he do not believe any animal should remain in a rescue for life, so this is how some get the no kill from, its not killing, its saving.
> 
> I asked if they took an unadoptable animal would they keep the owner updated or let the owner have the animal back, after all the owner would be under the illusion of no kill, the answer is no, once signed over they do not keep in contact and are legally obliged to do what they feel is right for that animal.*
> 
> So I asked in a case if an animal refuses to eat, strange environment they are going to be unsettled, answer was in this case of an animal refusing to eat they give any animal 5 days, normally after 2 days they eat, so after 5 days of not eating they tend to go with liver damage has begun so vet assesses and the animal is peacefully let go, so I said what time frame are we talking about from going into rescue to being peacefully destroyed, answer was 7 days then suffering has ended, but this is not classed as killing, it is merely saving.
> 
> This is not about all no kill shelters, only one particular one, this one does help ferals by using a neuter and release scheme.
> 
> So anybody needing to use a no kill shelter, please ensure you ask as many questions as you can, particularly does no kill actually mean no kill, or do they see no kill merely as saving an animal.
> 
> Obviously, in a case of serious health issues the animals need to be peacefully pts or they would suffer, my questions were based on this particular cat Ashton.
> 
> Jodie, you have your answer, to be blunt, you will not have the right to have Ashton back, the rescue will do what they feel is best, Ashton will be placed as unadoptable, we already know she doesn't eat for 6 days, so hun, please think very carefully what you are about to do, 6 days of not eating = destroyed on the 7th day.
> 
> Hun, you are about to sign Ashton to death, please, I am begging you, don't do this, she is young and deserves a chance.
> 
> I have spoken to my vet, they will help me every step of the way, they would never consider or mention pts with me unless all avenues have been tried, I do not give up on any animal. Give me the chance to do my best please.


This is horrendous!

How is that "no kill"? Who are they to say that life in rescue is not life? Or that an animal is unadoptable? Does this means that almost all the black cats they get, no matter how healthy, sociable and affectionate are destined to be PTS? (Black cats are apparently notoriously difficult to re-home - God knows why, as they are stunning IMO).

If I had an animal that could not be re-homed, I would rather accompany it to the vet for it's last journey myself, than let it go , starving, frightened and confused, at the hands of strangers!

This is not "no kill" - this is persuading people to hand over their pets under false pretences. It's worse than being an average "kill" shelter, because people - poor mugs like me - would think that their pets were in good, safe hands, whereas they as=re limp and abandoned in a plastic body bag. And not even to allow the owner the opportunity to take them back (esp. bearing in mind that they have been signed over under false pretences) is disgusting.

I wonder what a test case in court regarding this "no kill" policy would produce? I wish I had the money to bring one.


----------



## catcoonz

Some cats are too stressed being in rescue's for life, say a 2 year old cat would need to remain in rescue for 9 years, it would be unbearable for them to remain in a stressed environment for 7 years.

It is not for sociable affectionate cats, these are rehomeable and colour doesn't come into it, it is the nature of the animal.

You would not win a case like this, rescue's and vets would agree better to be peaceful at Rainbow Bridge, than suffer life for years.

In a way, I do understand where they are coming from, head says yes but heart says no way.

It is more of time frame I disagree with, I spent a year gaining the trust of an adult cat when everybody had written him off, yes sometimes I felt cruel but seeing just small progress kept me going, he eventually found a loving indoor home, but then I had time to work on him, whereas many rescues are under staffed and have a lot more animals than me to work on.

If I had 20 cats all needing work plus 100 needing spaces, I wouldn't want to do what I do, but luckily being small I have time to help 3 cats at a time and I don't have 100 cats needing me.

It is the case, rehome what you can, let peace be with the ones you cant.


----------



## catcoonz

Update:


Ashton is coming to me.

Jodie, I promise you I will do everything possible to ensure Ashton lives with me for the rest of her life, I will not do anything without informing you first and promise to keep you updated every single day.

Regarding vets, she will be given B12 injection but I will not stress her by taking her, I will have a home visit.

I know you adore Ashton, I wont let you down.


----------



## jodiej1987

thanks everyone for all your replies, only just had the time to read through them all properly. heres my thinking, rest assured she is not going to being going into a rescue centre, i know myself she would not be able to handle it. she would be a complete wreck within hours and i know 100% she would refuse to eat.

regarding the comments about her liking my daughter, i know shes not a write off and deserves a chance because of this. they are lovely together when they have contact, she would be ok in a family with an older child like my daugther i think. shes very affectionate with her but as you can imagine i cant have her rubbing up my daughter due to allergy and the fact she starts sneezing within 15mins. currently we manage this by not allowing the cat in the bedrooms, daily hoovering but actual contact is a no go. she needs someone who has the time and patience to bring her out of her shell and get her eating should she move to a new home. the retired couple just didnt have the knowledge, she said she was down on her hands and knees trying to get her out from under the sofa all the time. like catcoonz has said, best to leave them to it and technically ignore until they are ready for contact, this is exactly what i did in the first few weeks she was here and hiding, let her come round in her own time. i dont know what they did about food or whether it was close to her hiding spot, i just know she hid behind the sofas the whole time. 

good news is that her eating has pretty much gone back to normal and shes ok in that respect again.


----------



## catcoonz

Good news you have Ashton eating again, I did suspect the retired couple was trying to tempt her away from her safe place, this never helps, then if Ashton had to move too far away from her safe place to eat, she wouldn't eat.
6 days is no time at all, but I do understand in a home where the experience is not there, they did do the right thing returning to you.

This is why everything in the beginning is placed in a small space, its all there and cats don't need to venture out, when they feel safer you move things slightly away from them, eventually it works, but it does not happen quickly, it can take months.

What is Ashton eating now with you, always best to stay with food they like.


----------



## jodiej1987

thank you catcoonz, think we posted at the same time, only just seen your comment about taking her  you seem like much more of an expert in this case and i truely believe if you cant settle her then no one will.

what does the b12 injection do exactly?

it did take nearly 2 weeks to get her from the back of our sofa when she first moved in, after the first weeks i started removing stuff from around her to expose her little by little, one day we came home and she was exploring round the edge of the room (pratically crawling she was cowering so much might i add). i think the new owners were over stimulating her and trying to hard bless them, she doesnt do well with physical contact, i only get to give her a little stroke when im feeding her.

right now shes eating tesco dry cat food in the purple bag, along with the cat treats in the little purple bags on top just to make it more interesting for her. some meat, chicken roll, ham etc at lunch time as a treat and the occasional wet pouch. oh and some cat milk before bed when i have it in. xx


----------



## catcoonz

B12 is just to ensure she doesn't not eat for 6 days, I will then add nutridrops into kitten milk for her, if she drinks this but doesn't eat I will then mix soft pate food into liquid for her so she drinks food.
Eventually she will start o eat but the most important thing is she gets all her vitamins she needs if she doesn't and by whichever form necessary.

Fur pulling, im not concerned about, we get her eating, drinking, then the rest follows easily.

If it takes a year before she is happily purring on my lap then that's fine, I don't push them, cats know when they want cuddles so Ashton will tell me what she wants and when she wants it.


----------



## Soozi

I have read through the thread but not commented I feel I want to now say to Jodie you are doing the right thing letting CC take Ashton she has the experience and above all is passionate about her own cats and her rescue. I have every confidence in her and feel sure she will make Ashton's life happy. I am so pleased you have come to this decision. XXX


----------



## Charity

I think we are all breathing a sigh of relief that you've reached this decision Jodie as we want Ashton to have the best chance to hopefully blossom into a happy cat. By the way, when we got our Bunty, she didn't come out from under an armchair for a month. Some people, in ignorance, think keep trying to entice a nervous cat will get results but the constant attention on the cat just makes matters worse. I'm sure you're pleased to know help is at hand.


----------



## catcoonz

Jodie .... I wont be online tomorrow until 7pm, please don't worry, I will be back.


----------



## Mum to Missy

So pleased to hear that CC is having Ashton, I know CC will do everything in her power to ensure she has has the best life possible.


----------



## Erenya

catcoonz said:


> I have spoken today to ???? rescue who operate a NO KILL shelter, for legal reasons I will not name this shelter.


Apologies for derailing, but I'm not sure you are under any legal obligation to keep the name of this shelter secret.

They were clearly happy to provide you with the information and I assume they didn't ask you to sign (verbally or physically) a confidentiality or non disclosure statement. Furthermore, the way that they are acting is not against the law and as they themselves have given you this information it cannot be considered defamatory so you couldn't be done for slander or liable.

Unless you received this information under false pretences by claiming to be someone you weren't, then I can't think of any legal reasons why you can't share the information you have found out about this particular rescue with other parties. After all, they have put this information into the public domain by sharing it with a member of the public.


----------



## Erenya

p.s. AWESOMELY happy ending  

Well done catcoonz once again


----------



## catcoonz

Beautiful girl is arriving at the weekend.
Perfect timing for me as I can have the time to settle her in.


----------



## Code

That's great, I hope all goes well for her.


----------



## jodiej1987

Update for everyone  aston is going to her new home sometime tomorrow or sunday and i cannot thank catcconz enough. knowing she has the expertise to hopefully give my girl some confidence and settle her has put my mind at rest a little. we can only hope for the best now and that she blossoms into a happy cat in the next few weeks/ months and finds somewhere she is happy. shes a beautiful girl with a lovely temperament other than the anxiety. 
i love her so much but know i have to do whats best for her and our house just isnt. but as ive stated to catcoonz, if she becomes even more anxious and no progress is made then im on hand to collect if need be, even if it means another 250 mile round trip  i have faith in catcoonz and am keeping my fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Soozi

jodiej1987 said:


> Update for everyone  aston is going to her new home sometime tomorrow or sunday and i cannot thank catcconz enough. knowing she has the expertise to hopefully give my girl some confidence and settle her has put my mind at rest a little. we can only hope for the best now and that she blossoms into a happy cat in the next few weeks/ months and finds somewhere she is happy. shes a beautiful girl with a lovely temperament other than the anxiety.
> i love her so much but know i have to do whats best for her and our house just isnt. but as ive stated to catcoonz, if she becomes even more anxious and no progress is made then im on hand to collect if need be, even if it means another 250 mile round trip  i have faith in catcoonz and am keeping my fingers crossed. xx


Our lovely CC knows what she's doing so I don't think you need to worry she will keep a close eye on how things are going! Hope this lovely little one will be happy I'm sure she will! X


----------



## Charity

Great news and such a relief for Jodie.


----------



## Janeylo

Jodie, we took Eddie to Catcoonz on Tuesday as she has found a new home for him. So difficult letting them go but I was so assured that she has their best interests at heart and she really knows what she is doing.


----------



## catcoonz

All sorted here ready for Aston, she will have the kitchen during the day so I can spend most of my time with her, evenings she will go in my daughter's room, this way she has somebody around her incase she wants cuddles and we can keep a close watch on eating.

I don't see me failing, yes will be a challenge but I have everything to get me over the weekend.

Will keep updating on this thread.


----------



## catcoonz

Aston has arrived, she is beautiful.
Thank you Jodie for trusting me with her, I will take good care of your beautiful girl.

Photo just after Jodie left. There are many hiding places for her if she wishes to use them but she has found the windowsill, had cuddles and im happy.


----------



## lostbear

catcoonz said:


> Aston has arrived, she is beautiful.
> Thank you Jodie for trusting me with her, I will take good care of your beautiful girl.
> 
> Photo just after Jodie left. There are many hiding places for her if she wishes to use them but she has found the windowsill, had cuddles and im happy.


She is so pretty!

Welcome to CC's Aston. I'm sure you'll have a lovely time.


----------



## moggie14

What a gorgeous girl Aston is :001_wub:
I can understand why the owners thought she was a boy, unusual colour and markings for a girlie cat 
I hope she settles in nicely, she doesn't look too anxious right now considering the day she has had.
Good luck with her CC - although I doubt you need it - your magic will work I'm sure of that


----------



## catcoonz

She has put her nose into all the food bowls, but chosen to eat a Dreamie Treat, she's had a little drink of milk mixed with babycat mousse and nutridrops, im not as worried as I thought I would be.

Unless we have a drastic change, tonight im happy.


----------



## catcoonz

OMG, tears of Happiness here........................

My daughter walked into her room, Aston started purring, placed 2 front paws on her shoulder, had a cuddle then happily cleared a sachet of felix.

In time I am going to introduce Aston to my cats, all being well and if she can cope living with me, I am keeping her.

Jodie, you don't need to worry anymore, Aston wont be going back to you. xx


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry, I forgot to add a photograph of Aston eating.


----------



## chillminx

What an absolute sweetie, bless her!


----------



## catcoonz

3rd pouch of felix disappeared now.


----------



## Mum to Missy

Brilliant news CC, she such a beauty as well, absolutly gorgeous :001_wub:

(_looks like your nets could use the Evie Diva touch_)


----------



## catcoonz

To my mummy Jodie ....

It is ok here, I have toys and cuddles, eaten 3 sachets felix, just because I am a good girl, now snuggly on the bed with a full tummy. xx


----------



## jodiej1987

just got back!  that was a long old trip! thanks for the updates CC, im amazed at how quickly she seems to have settled in and its a massive relief that shes eating, was worrying all the way home but didnt want to show it because i had my daughter with me so these updates are fab to come home too.

she is a beautiful girl and i will miss her terribly but im at peace knowing shes happy so far. it really is wonderful seeing the pics of her all snug and i will show my daughter them in the morning.

moggie14 - the breeder actually told me she was a boy because we stated at the time we wanted a boy and i think she just wanted rid, it wasnt until her vacinations that a vet confirmed she was a girl because i didnt really know what i was looking for but i had an idea she was a girl.

i keep saying it but thank you so much CC and if you choose to keep her then that is more than fine with me. xx


----------



## lorilu

Such a beautiful creamy red and white girl. I love her bonnet.


----------



## Soozi

Unbelievably pretty cat I am so happy for you both CC and Jodie it's worked out right in the end I think Aston looks very much at home and happy, Bless! X


----------



## catcoonz

Aston slept all night on the bed, eaten her breakfast, all is fine.


----------



## catcoonz

Future plan in place for Aston .... when my keeper MC Kittens are vaccinated im going to then introduce Aston to these, this way the adults will accept her easier, feel this would be the best way to proceed rather than stressing Aston out meeting the 8kg + adults.


----------



## jodiej1987

great plan CC, she was always ok with next doors rabbit and birds so i think introducing her to the kittens who are smaller than her is a good idea. will be very interested to see how she gets on, ive only seen her around 1 cat and hes a bit of a bully and the don of the neighbourhood and doesnt get on with anyone lol glad shes had a good night, was soo strange coming down this morning and not seeing her curled up on the sofa

im really pleased but then a little sad at the same time that shes so happy there and appeared so miserable here. but i know thats the way some cats, they can be funny at times. xx


----------



## catcoonz

I know you love her Jodie, sometimes its hard as cats do pick their own slaves.
Ive had my own kittens where I have wanted to keep them but they chose a different owner.


----------



## Charity

Its lovely to see her so settled, she's such a beauty.


----------



## Erenya

got tears in my eyes here. i love a happy ending


----------



## Lulus mum

I am SO SO SO happy and the screen is all blurry.
Have worried through all the posts I read .
This again is a case of P F members doing what they do best and I am so proud to be one.


Think there will be a lot of members who will sleep better tonight!! 
Cant wait to see how Aston comes on.

She is such a beautiful girl!!
Maureen


----------



## catcoonz

Little update:

All is well, Aston eats more than a pony, she has new toys which she loves, new photo's tomorrow.


----------



## lostbear

catcoonz said:


> Little update:
> 
> All is well, Aston eats more than a pony, she has new toys which she loves, new photo's tomorrow.


Well done! Look forward to the pictures.

:thumbup:


----------



## lostbear

catcoonz said:


> To my mummy Jodie ....
> 
> It is ok here, I have toys and cuddles, eaten 3 sachets felix, just because I am a good girl, now snuggly on the bed with a full tummy. xx


That is one pretty cat.


----------



## lostbear

jodiej1987 said:


> great plan CC, she was always ok with next doors rabbit and birds so i think introducing her to the kittens who are smaller than her is a good idea. will be very interested to see how she gets on, ive only seen her around 1 cat and hes a bit of a bully and the don of the neighbourhood and doesnt get on with anyone lol glad shes had a good night, was soo strange coming down this morning and not seeing her curled up on the sofa
> 
> *im really pleased but then a little sad at the same time that shes so happy there and appeared so miserable here*. but i know thats the way some cats, they can be funny at times. xx


You may not know it, but you have done an amazing (and very courageous) thing - you have put your cat's welfare before your own desires.

I'm sure she loved you and your family, but for whatever reason there was something that was stressing and upsetting her (it might even have been something like a noise from the neighbour's washing machine that just jarred on her, or even your taste in wallpaper -I know our cats don't like mine because they are always trying to rip it off!) - but you recognised that she needed to be somewhere else and have given her that opportunity for a happy and healthy life.

I wonder if it was perhaps that she wanted to be with your daughter all of the time, but couldn't because of the allergy situation?

Anyway - you did the right thing, which is rarely the easy thing, and you can be reassured that she is happy and will settle.


----------



## catcoonz

Jodie, as you may have noticed, despite many cats with me, my home is very quiet and a relaxed atmosphere, I don't show any signs of stress if things go wrong, I just go outside for a coffee, relax then come back in after I have thought of a way to proceed further with any problems I have.

I think it helps that I was brought up with cats from a baby and taught that no situation is a failure, if something doesn't work the first time, I just keep trying until the issue is solved.

I knew with Aston, fur pulling is not life threatening so in that issue, no point worrying about it, things can be done to try and eliminate that problem.

I was very concerned about the eating issue, so I had a plan in place before taking Aston, I removed myself from this situation by just putting food down and knowing she is the only cat having access to that bowl.

The mad side of me is when a cat growls or hisses at me, I just speak softly and say well little kitty why are you doing this, all I want is cuddles, I think it helps me more than the cat but after you have been bitten so many times, you actually know what it will be like and don't worry about it, ive been bitten by the best feral, nothing can compare to that, so I don't worry about it.

The key is to understand cats, each movement is telling you something, then it is up to the owner to work out what that is, believe me, after 30 years you do learn.


----------



## Mum to Missy

This is what I noticed about you CC, your calmness, when I first visited you to see little Snowflake, there were kittens all over the place getting into all sorts of mischief, there was me have heart failure and you were just a sea of calm 

In my defence, I did only have Missy then, I'm much better now


----------



## lostbear

Mum to Missy said:


> This is what I noticed about you CC, your calmness, when I first visited you to see little Snowflake, there were kittens all over the place getting into all sorts of mischief, there was me have heart failure and you were just a sea of calm
> 
> In my defence, I did only have Missy then,* I'm much better now *


Better? . . . . Or have you just built up an immunity to feline high jinks? :lol:


----------



## jodiej1987

oh i can definately second what your saying mum to missy! when CC told me she had 24 kittens at one point all running round the kitchen i was amazed, id be a wreck lol CC was so calm with aston straight from the word go  you could see she was going to be alright.

CC - glad shes doing well, been thinking about her all day. its weird because despite her not interacting with us much, i loved having her milling around in the background while im home all day alone, sitting on the window sill. she does eat really well once shes settled so you must be doing something right 

thanks lostbear! i know in my head ive done the right thing, ive had months to come to terms with it and tried to improve the situation. think when it finally becomes reality its a different story though. im at peace knowing shes doing so well with CC, id love for her now to be good with the other cats, i think she needs a friend.


----------



## catcoonz

Jodie, you will always be part of Astons life, any time you want to visit, you are very welcome.
This photo is the female kitten I hope will be friends with Aston once she is vaccinated. xx


----------



## lostbear

catcoonz said:


> Jodie, you will always be part of Astons life, any time you want to visit, you are very welcome.
> This photo is the female kitten I hope will be friends with Aston once she is vaccinated. xx


I'm sorry CC - that kitten has the cold, dead eyes of a heartless killer.

I'm afraid I must insist on confiscating her from you before a tragedy occurs.

(I will use her powers only for good . . . . . and WORLD DOMINATION)


----------



## jodiej1987

she is beautiful CC!! hope all goes well when they meet. hows aston now? finally moved her scratch post from the living room this morning  xx


----------



## catcoonz

Aston is doing very well, no fur pulling.
She didn't eat the biscuits you sent with her, so I have put her on RC Kitten Biscuits and given the rescue kittens the Tesco biscuits.

Aston really loves felix as good as it looks, I did get some Goats Milk for her but she has decided water is not that bad after all.

She has new toys, her favourite is a toy Caterpillar which she takes to bed, she sleeps in the afternoon and has a play at 11pm now. 

Must get photo's done for you today.


----------



## lostbear

catcoonz said:


> Aston is doing very well, no fur pulling.
> *She didn't eat the biscuits you sent with her,* so I have put her on RC Kitten Biscuits and given the rescue kittens the Tesco biscuits.
> 
> Ungrateful child!
> 
> *Aston really loves felix as good as it looks,* I did get some Goats Milk for her but she has decided water is not that bad after all.
> 
> However' I will try this with our two - they keep deciding they aren't impressed with stuff - usually after I have bought in bulk to try to save a couple of bob. My son was the same:
> 
> ("This is my favourite food ever, Mammy! I want it for every meal for the rest of my life!!!"
> 
> _(*goes out - fills freezer with said food*)_
> 
> _(*next meal*)_
> 
> "Uuurgh! This is MUCK! And it's touched the chips so I can't eat them either!")
> 
> She has new toys, her favourite is a toy Caterpillar which she takes to bed, she sleeps in the afternoon and has a play at 11pm now.
> 
> Must get photo's done for you today.




Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## jodiej1987

awww thats great, hopefully soon then her beautiful fur wil start to grow back  lol she used to eat those biscuits like a horse with her whiskers, must of decided felix is nicer. mind you, the biscuits i used to change the flavour every week to give her something different, i sent 2 and half bags of the same flavour. never mind, whatevers working for you and her is all that matters. she used to love sleeping her afternoons away in the window, look forward to the photos  xx


----------



## catcoonz

I know, ive made this hard for myself with food, I just wanted her to eat.
At least now we have dropped from 12 sachets felix to 4 sachets plus biscuits.

And she loves cooked chicken with gravy.

Strangely, she is the first cat not to like Dreamies, she has taken herself and Mr Caterpillar back to bed after investigating downstairs.

Will do pics now.


----------



## catcoonz

Aston says a reluctant Hello PF ...... apparently it is still bedtime.


----------



## lorilu

Her bonnet just slays me every time. Precious girl!


----------



## catcoonz

Quick update as I haven't done one for a while.

Aston continues to be a cuddly girl, she has decided to explore and has not yet met my kitten as she is only 7 weeks old.

Sorry to say, Aston has zoom juice starting 10pm every night for the past couple of nights, why do all the cats turn nutty.

She throws her toys all over the kitchen, have found her mouse in the bath but she adores her caterpillar who she carries to bed every night.

I cant think of any reason's for her to leave me, she eats, sleeps, drinks and plays.

Must admit she is very attached to my daughter, Friday I was worried as my daughter went to friends for a sleepover, Aston just refused to eat and started to pull her coat out, phoned daughter and apologised but she had to come home for Aston, opened the door and dear daughter had brought her 2 friends back for a sleepover, well I didn't need to worry as they spent the night cuddling Aston and watching films, Aston loved it.

Seems she just adores children, so daughter has said Aston stays, even if she doesn't met or get along with the adult cats we have room to keep them separate and to ensure a happy cat home. 

Jodie, thank you for trusting me with your beautiful girl, Aston has found her forever home with me, she will never leave I can promise you this. xx


----------



## Charity

I love reading about Aston and seeing pics. It's so lovely to see her happy, she's so beautiful, and it does seem that she loves children which is wonderful. I'm sure Jodie, your house is happier too even though you miss her.


----------



## Mum to Missy

It would seem that the crazy cat lady genes have been passed down to your daughter 

I really hope that Aston gets on well with your kitten, it would be lovely for her to have a feline friend 

I find it really touching when they get attached to someone, though it can make life difficult.

Glad to here she has the zooms


----------



## catcoonz

I am not wanted  came home this morning, Aston runs downstairs ...
My thoughts were oh she is coming to greet me, No, she ran past me to her food bowl then just looked at it as if to say where is my breakfast.
Ate her breakfast, looked at me again, im thinking now I will get a cuddle, nope, she runs off to play with her toys.

Typical cat.


----------



## Lulus mum

This has really brightened my day.(just got back from a funeral)

I just CANT believe the massive change in her -the photo you first posted had me in tears.
Now she looks so healthy and happy.

Dont feel that you are "not wanted" as we on P F want you.
You have helped so many of us -never giving up when things seem to be getting worse.Well done!!!!
God bless
Maureen


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you, cant wait until January where if all goes well, I can post photo's of Aston and her friend together.


----------



## catcoonz

Jodie, can you email me please.

Aston is ok but I have tonight found a large lump under her tummy, I need to know for the vets if this is something which has always been there or if this has suddenly appeared, it is very big, soft and before we operate the vet needs more information.


----------



## lorilu

catcoonz said:


> Jodie, can you email me please.
> 
> Aston is ok but I have tonight found a large lump under her tummy, I need to know for the vets if this is something which has always been there or if this has suddenly appeared, it is very big, soft and before we operate the vet needs more information.


Oh, no. All paws crossed it's just a fatty cyst of some kind, harmless.


----------



## catcoonz

Aston will be ok, she is still very energetic, eating, drinking, cuddly etc, the lump doesn't bother her in any way, I just worry when I notice things.


----------



## lostbear

Sounds like a fatty cyst. All lumps are worrying, though - but to me a soft, moveable lump causes less grief than a hard one.

Hope all goes well with her. She's a stunningly pretty little cat (though we would all love her just as much if she was a one-eyed, baldy fleabag, so that isn't really an important factor).


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> Jodie, can you email me please.
> 
> Aston is ok but I have tonight found a large lump under her tummy, I need to know for the vets if this is something which has always been there or if this has suddenly appeared, it is very big, soft and before we operate the vet needs more information.


What sort of size are we talking CC? golf ball size or bigger? I ask because my last girl had one of these lumps that you could move it wasn't attached internally, and it was just a cyst which the Vet didn't want to remove unless it got bigger or bothered her. X


----------



## catcoonz

Size and shape of a walnut, it doesn't move around but is very soft, feels just like fluid so guess it would be a cyst or fatty tissue.

She could have had it all along, it is only now she will let me pick her up for cuddles that I noticed it.

Did think hernia a first but vet has asked me to get her medical records if I can, sadly no reply as yet from Jodie, so we are leaving it until Monday and see if it increases in size.

It doesn't bother her, she is very alert and when touched it doesn't hurt, from what I gather vet would prefer to leave alone.


----------



## moggie14

So glad that Aston is OK and the lump is not worrying her. It's likely it has gone unnoticed, fingers crossed it's nothing serious xx


----------



## catcoonz

Sadly I have had to place Aston up for adoption today, she met a kitten and poor girl went to pieces then started pulling fur out.

She needs to be an only cat but until a new home has come along for her I will keep trying her with cats.


----------



## lostbear

catcoonz said:


> Sadly I have had to place Aston up for adoption today, she met a kitten and poor girl went to pieces then started pulling fur out.
> 
> She needs to be an only cat but until a new home has come along for her I will keep trying her with cats.


What a shame - things were going so well. But at least you know that she will be happy in a home with a gentle (girl?) child or two, as long as she is the only pet. She must have loved Jodie's daughter very much.

How sad that Aston is so anxious - but we are what we are.


----------



## Soozi

catcoonz said:


> Sadly I have had to place Aston up for adoption today, she met a kitten and poor girl went to pieces then started pulling fur out.
> 
> She needs to be an only cat but until a new home has come along for her I will keep trying her with cats.


Awww I know Aston will find a lovely home she is so gorgeous! you are right CC putting her needs first. Liddy is the same she would not interact with the other cats in my friends rescue and would just find a corner to hide away from the others during association time or she would sit by her pen asking to go back in so not an ideal life for her, it's just not to be with some cats! My rescue friend was so pleased that we adopted Liddy as she did need to be the only cat. Good luck with Ashton's adoption Hun!XX


----------



## jodiej1987

So sorry catcoonz for not replying, my partners dad has died two days ago and as you can imagine, things have been pretty tough 

ie the lump on her belly, nothing to worry about! she has been checked twice and it is indeed fatty cyst tissue that has been there since birth. not needing to be removed unless it bothers her and it hasnt soo far. 

im soo sad about her not getting on with the kitten  i really thought she needs a friend but i think shes just too timid, thanks for the updates and pictures CC, i am reading them, its just things have been soo up in the air the last few days ive not even had time to reply as i would want. i shall be back later to check things and reply to everyone properly. has she been kept separate from the other cats since she has been with you? or has she met any whilst eating/ wandering around etc? xx


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry for your loss Jodie.

Thank you for getting back in touch, at least now we know what the lump is, so we don't need to worry.

Aston only caught a glimpse whilst walking around the house, saw the kitten and ran straight back to her safe room. 
Of course, introductions needs to be taken slowly so I wont be giving up.


----------



## jodiej1987

Lost bear, she did love my daughter a lot, i think your right that she would be well placed with a child or two over the age of 7 or 8 (gentle natured though, my daughter is very sensitive and calm for an 8 year old).

thank you cc. aww love her! wonder if our local neighbourhood cat has done it then and ruined the chances of her meeting another feline friend. he is pretty aggressive for a 3 legged cat and used to sit on our garage a lot but they never interacted. let me know how she gets on and if theres anything i need to be doing. xx


----------



## Gillywilly

Funny how you are always "keeping these cat " ,then one thing goes wrong and off they go !
You said you were keeping Treacle , then didn't, then this one ,now this one is looking for a new home !

Treacle was an exception being a street cat , didn't fit in with the placid persians here and I was lied to about him all the way through . 
You reckoned he was scared of other cats , yet set about one when it went into the garden of his new home !?

My sanctuary for persians , Never ever rehomes cats , they live out their life here and my vet bills are enormous and I get no help !

You are a breeder and get money for your kittens ,yet get help and donations on here , then the cats are rehomed anyway !
It looks like you take them on for everyone to tell you are fabulous and get all the praise ,then they are rehomed anyway as being a breeder you need to free up space for when you have the next litter of kittens !
Us small places that don't brag about what we do, just get on with it and quietly carry on rescuing and paying off vet bills in installments when they are enormous like the one I have just had for all this work done .
We don't do it to feel good and claim all the praise and adoration , we do it for the cats quietly and most don't even know what we do .

I live alone , take in sick cats ,get them sorted at the vets and have to pay my vet as and when , I never rehome as they have had enough trauma in their life .
I have currently took in one seriously ill diabetic ( never been treated and was over 33 sugar level) 
One so scared at the vets she only had a injection and wet herself in fear .
One with such bad teeth ,had to have all out , a full dematt ,blood tests and injections and now on Fortekur.
Diabetic has spent a week at the vets having a glucose chart .
None of these are going anywhere .
Shame I don't get donations or help and I would Never breed when so many cats are pts every day . Never wanted too either , ethics and things going wrong are not worth a cats health to me ,just for money .

That's just my point of view and I am certainly not on here to gain praise for what I do as you don't actually know half of it .
Yes I often only have a couple of hours sleep as well, medications , insulin doses and check etc etc .

We just don't all act like martyrs .


----------



## moggie14

I'm not sure if you have read the whole thread Gillywilly - CC is only looking to find Aston a new home with no other cats because it is in her best interest and where she would be happiest.

I'm really not comfortable with this personal vendetta you seem to have against CC. Whatever it is this friendly public forum is not a suitable place for you to keep having a go at her 

It would also be a shame if this thread was closed because it got nasty.


----------



## catcoonz

I could comment but I wont as I need this thread to remain open so Jodie can still find her thread easily regarding Aston. 

GW, if you have any questions please do pm me and I am happy to answer any queries you have, this also goes for anybody else.

I cant have this thread closed.


----------



## Ang2

Gillywilly said:


> Funny how you are always "keeping these cat " ,then one thing goes wrong and off they go !
> You said you were keeping Treacle , then didn't, then this one ,now this one is looking for a new home !
> 
> Treacle was an exception being a street cat , didn't fit in with the placid persians here and I was lied to about him all the way through .
> You reckoned he was scared of other cats , yet set about one when it went into the garden of his new home !?
> 
> My sanctuary for persians , Never ever rehomes cats , they live out their life here and my vet bills are enormous and I get no help !
> 
> You are a breeder and get money for your kittens ,yet get help and donations on here , then the cats are rehomed anyway !
> It looks like you take them on for everyone to tell you are fabulous and get all the praise ,then they are rehomed anyway as being a breeder you need to free up space for when you have the next litter of kittens !
> Us small places that don't brag about what we do, just get on with it and quietly carry on rescuing and paying off vet bills in installments when they are enormous like the one I have just had for all this work done .
> We don't do it to feel good and claim all the praise and adoration , we do it for the cats quietly and most don't even know what we do .
> 
> I live alone , take in sick cats ,get them sorted at the vets and have to pay my vet as and when , I never rehome as they have had enough trauma in their life .
> I have currently took in one seriously ill diabetic ( never been treated and was over 33 sugar level)
> One so scared at the vets she only had a injection and wet herself in fear .
> One with such bad teeth ,had to have all out , a full dematt ,blood tests and injections and now on Fortekur.
> Diabetic has spent a week at the vets having a glucose chart .
> None of these are going anywhere .
> Shame I don't get donations or help and I would Never breed when so many cats are pts every day . Never wanted too either , ethics and things going wrong are not worth a cats health to me ,just for money .
> 
> That's just my point of view and I am certainly not on here to gain praise for what I do as you don't actually know half of it .
> Yes I often only have a couple of hours sleep as well, medications , insulin doses and check etc etc .
> 
> We just don't all act like martyrs .


For goodness sake! How dare you?

Im sure CC would like to keep them all, because her heart is big enough! But the truth is, for every one she keeps, its another rescue space taken up, and there will come a point where she cant take in any more! Every time CC says she is keeping a cat, I have spoken to her in private and persuaded her, that if he/she can be found a forever loving home, its the best thing for the cat and future rescues.

Ive never heard such bitter rubbish! Yes, CC breeds MC's on a very small scale and makes very little from it. In fact, Im pretty sure those funds have been more than spent on the rescues she takes in. There was a point, not long ago, that she couldn't afford food for herself because she had spent her last penny on vet bills! Do you actually begrudge the help she is getting for the cats in her care? In nearly all cases, their plights have been posted by someone else, and she was the only one who came forward to offer a home/rescue place. Where were you? Or do you just rescue pedigrees?

And, for someone whom CC helped when you were desperate to get rid of Treacle, I find your post distasteful and ungrateful!


----------



## lostbear

GW - no one doubts that you do a lot for the cats in your care, and that you have a great love for cats - but at the same time you have over-stretched yourself in the past, and people are just concerned that you will do the same again When we do take on more than we can handle (and we do this from the very best of motives) it is not just we that suffer - it is the cats, too - often they have had uncertain and frightening lives to start off with, and they just need as much stability as possible.

I appreciate that it must be very difficult for you, struggling to help the cats you take on, and people apparently favouring CC over you, but she has the room and the resources the animals require - you have admitted yourself in the past that you find it difficult and stressful, but your heart won't let you see a cat suffer and so you over-burden yourself.

Please try not to be bitter - look on CC as someone working alongside you, not in competition with you. To me the important thing is that the cat has found somewhere it can develop in confidence (maybe this would also have happened in your home - I don't know - but it has taken the financial and emotional load from your shoulders so that you can put more of yourself into the cats you currently have). Because Aston is more relaxed and confident, she will be more likely to settle into a new home - and that is something we should all be happy about. From what we have read in this thread, both from CC and Jodie, Aston is a cat who is uncomfortable with other cats and who bonded very closely with a child, and will probably flourish in a home with gentle children and no other cats. CC is in a position to find this home for her - please don't resent her for it. She initially said that she would keep Aston herself because all the indications were that Aston, if she could be persuaded to eat, would not be able to cope with further re-homing - we now know that she can. And Aston must come first.

At all times the cats must have priority - sometimes that means that we people have to accept that we are not the ones best suited to keep them, or that we have made mistakes in our judgements and must re-think.

This is what has happened here - CC made a judgement based on many years experience; then she realised she had made a misjudgement (as any of us can - the important thing is being able to recognise it, and amend our actions) and that Aston would not be happy in a multi-cat household - because no matter how careful we are, it is almost impossible to stop the animals encountering each other. I am sure that when Aston is re-homed, it will be to a suitable home, as an only cat - and hopefully with a gentle child - either living there or visiting.

I think it's a real pity that you aren't able to let go of this situation, as I think you have a great deal to offer your cats, but are in danger of letting this dominate your thoughts. I know your eagerness to take Aston was because you were worried about her, and you wanted to help, but please - try to let the fact that Aston is now settling and will soon be ready for a new family, be the standard that you judge the situation on.


----------



## catcoonz

In the case regarding Aston, she will only be rehomed near me along with a child she adores and no other pets.

I prefer a home near me so I can be there to help Aston settle into a new home and if it did happen where Aston refused to eat, I would always take her back.

Homes have been offered to Aston but as these homes are further away then I want, I must ensure all requirements are met to help Aston so she does not display fur pulling, anxiety or eating issues.

Will update more photograph's later, Aston is happy.


----------



## catcoonz

GW, if you detest me so much, why did you ask me to help you with your cat.

Everybody here helped you so much, I found a space for you, others done free transport for you and most sent toys for Treacle.

I really don't understand all the bitterness.


----------



## LizzieandLoca

Lostbear - I don't think GW wanted to rescue this cat... She wanted the persian in a different thread. As Ang has suggested, there appears to be a bias towards pedigrees.

I find GW's comments in very poor taste especially given what is going on with Snowy in the other thread and the lengths CC goes to to help cats, of all backgrounds including GW's own cat. In fact I'd go so far as to say the vitriol aimed at CC is disgraceful.


----------



## lostbear

LizzieandLoca said:


> Lostbear - I don't think GW wanted to rescue this cat... She wanted the persian in a different thread. As Ang has suggested, there appears to be a bias towards pedigrees.
> 
> I find GW's comments in very poor taste* especially given what is going on with Snowy in the other thread *and the lengths CC goes to to help cats, of all backgrounds including GW's own cat. In fact I'd go so far as to say the vitriol aimed at CC is disgraceful.


I have read through this thread - I don't know how CC manages - emotionally, physically or financially.

I know a lot of pf members have chipped in re: costs, but the energy required to do this caring, and the emotional and mental pressures are enormous - I couldn't cope with them. You have to be a very strong person in every respect to do this work.


----------



## catcoonz

LB, thank you. You do need to be strong and yes very emotional but you do this for the cats, Snowbell is such a kind, gentle and loving boy, gives the most amazing cuddles, he just purrs and places his head on my shoulder, he is very much worth all the emotional stress.


----------



## Erenya

I've thought a lot about this thread and I drafted several structural and well placed arguments before deleting them all and saying:

1: Anyone at all who strive to support mistreated cats and those cats who find themselves homeless deserve our support wherever possible.
2. Catcoonz, I have your back


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Thought I would give a small update on Aston.

She is doing very well, sadly nobody appears to have been a suitable home as she does have particular needs especially in a new environment with eating and fur pulling issues.

Well, I have decided to keep her after all, she is settled here and doing fantastic, she does have some moody times when one minute she will happily sit being cuddled, then the next turn into demon cat but we love her anyway.

So, my keeper girl had her vaccinations, the bigger kitten was a disaster as you know, but amazingly she seems to like the smaller kitten, they eat next o each other and as long as the kitten doesn't want Aston's favourite toy, so far I am happy Ashton enjoys her new friend.

Still early days but I will get photographs soon.


----------



## catcoonz

Photo of Aston today.


----------



## Ang2

Awww she looks happy and settled


----------



## JaimeandBree

Bless her, she looks so much happier, lovely girl


----------



## Britt

She looks pretty happy on that pic. Great job!


----------



## catcoonz

Aston is very happy, so happy here that she sent her viewers packing.


----------



## Britt

catcoonz said:


> Aston is very happy, so happy here that she sent her viewers packing.


Good on you CC!


----------



## jodiej1987

Oh my! what on earth have i missed! ive had no internet for a few weeks. 

CC- so fantastic to see the photos of aston, she looks as though she has gained weight and im thrilled to hear shes found a small furry friend 

in regards to gillywillys post... well i dont know the history of anything that has gone on on PF previously, i do know that this lady was the ONLY person willing to take of this stressed and unhappy animal! the only person i felt comfortable enough knowing that she was going to be ok, because CC has the knowledge and years of experience to know how to properly look after these types of cases! aston is doing fantastic and thats all im concerned about, cc does a fantastic job, breeding MC or not. if thats what she wants to do alongside rescuing then that is her choice! no one should be knocking that when she does such a fantastic job with cats that can be difficult to handle.

im soo pleased you have got to know her personality, CC knows what aston needs just as i did as her carer from birth and that really shows the sort of passion she has for cats and that she knows her stuff. 

thanks everyone for your replies and not letting this turn into a war, as CC has stated this thread is vital for me checking up and seeing her updates. xx


----------



## catcoonz

Ok, so I will announce that Aston is going to remain with me for life as my own pet.

I have got to know her well, aston will give cuddles and purrs and kisses, then just as you think all is well, she turns moody and swipes you, then rewards you again with cuddles.

I have thought long and hard over this decision, as she really doesn't like other cats and now decides she hates kittens, but my main concern is if I allow Aston to leave me, she will behave badly, which is not her fault, she just has slight issues, which may result in her going to another rescue or worse another owner not fully understanding when to give her space when she needs it, I don't want to risk any chance of her ever being pts, so Aston is now not available for rehoming, she stays and my decision is now final.

I know I have cats of my own already here, Aston has settled and knows she has a safe room of her own if she feels she needs to use it, she does often take herself off to the bedroom and feels safe, I have room to keep her separate away from my own cats, Aston has also had a couple of hours fresh air in her own pen which she loves to run around and torment the other cats she sees from the garden, she is safe, I adore her and Aston has now found her forever home.

I will continue to add updates and photograph's on here so you can all follow her progress.

We do lack Xmas photograph's, aston was a moody mare Xmas day.

Thank You Jodie for allowing me to help Aston, you can rest assured she is definitely staying with me, thank you for a lovely girl, I have found an extra pet to spoil.


----------



## chillminx

Well done CC, it sounds like the best outcome for Aston.


----------



## Aubrie30

That's really wonderful news, CC!

Congratulations on the new permanent member of your household  I have absolutely no doubt she is in the best place and because of your love and care she will be as happy as a cat with her issues could be.


----------



## catcoonz

Hi Pf,

Another photo taken of me today, I have somehow managed to control my moody moments, the last time I had a moody fit was Xmas but now I am being a good girl and having lots of cuddles.

I am eating very well, as you can see from my expanding waistline and I have stopped pulling my fur out.


----------



## Soozi

Great news CC I think you are right Aston has settled and I know she will be happier with you than anywhere else. Congratulations to both of you! Hugs XX


----------



## micknick

catcoonz said:


> Hi Pf,
> 
> Another photo taken of me today, I have somehow managed to control my moody moments, the last time I had a moody fit was Xmas but now I am being a good girl and having lots of cuddles.
> 
> I am eating very well, as you can see from my expanding waistline and I have stopped pulling my fur out.


Catcoonz you definitely seem to be able to help a fair few people rehome here its fantastic.

I too am looking to rehome my two cats unfortunately, I dont know if you have any advice for me? I posted a thread about them and when I get up to 25 posts I can upload some images too.


----------



## lorilu

catcoonz said:


> Ok, so I will announce that Aston is going to remain with me for life as my own pet.
> 
> I have got to know her well, aston will give cuddles and purrs and kisses, then just as you think all is well, she turns moody and swipes you, then rewards you again with cuddles.
> 
> I have thought long and hard over this decision, as she really doesn't like other cats and now decides she hates kittens, *but my main concern is if I allow Aston to leave me, she will behave badly, which is not her fault, she just has slight issues, which may result in her going to another rescue or worse another owner not fully understanding when to give her space when she needs it, I don't want to risk any chance of her ever being pts,* so Aston is now not available for rehoming, she stays and my decision is now final.
> 
> I know I have cats of my own already here, Aston has settled and knows she has a safe room of her own if she feels she needs to use it, she does often take herself off to the bedroom and feels safe, I have room to keep her separate away from my own cats, Aston has also had a couple of hours fresh air in her own pen which she loves to run around and torment the other cats she sees from the garden, she is safe, I adore her and Aston has now found her forever home.
> 
> I will continue to add updates and photograph's on here so you can all follow her progress.
> 
> We do lack Xmas photograph's, aston was a moody mare Xmas day.
> 
> Thank You Jodie for allowing me to help Aston, you can rest assured she is definitely staying with me, thank you for a lovely girl, I have found an extra pet to spoil.


I quoted this particular post because I know exactly what you mean. One of my girls is like that she is 11 years old now, but when she first came to me, very unsocialized, would bite as soon as look, sent me to the ER twice, lots of problems.

Over the years with patience and love she has learned to feel safe and has also learned to control her biting and lashing out, or at least give warning. And of course I have learned her levels of tolerance. Even after all this time (she is about to celebrate her 10th Gotcha Day) I still shudder to think what might have happened to her if someone else, attracted by her lovely fur and markings, had taken her and not known how to handle her.

Out on the street, or worse: declawed maybe. Abused, I don't know. I can't bear the thought of it. She's such a special girl.

Congratulations to you and Aston. And her bonnet still slays me every time I see a picture of her. Beautiful, really special, cat.


----------



## catcoonz

I haven't updated a photo for a while, so here you go. (flowers removed after photo taken).


----------



## moggie14

Aw the fabulous Aston! She looks very well and as pretty as ever :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz

Aston is doing great, she now enjoys a few hours in the outside run and has learnt to avoid kittens, she will sit up high and watch them, she has completely changed.


----------



## GingerNinja

catcoonz said:


> Aston is doing great, she now enjoys a few hours in the outside run and has learnt to avoid kittens, she will sit up high and watch them, she has completely changed.


What great news! She really is very beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## lostbear

catcoonz said:


> I haven't updated a photo for a while, so here you go. *(flowers removed after photo taken)*.


By you or by Aston? :laugh:


----------



## jodiej1987

awww thats fantastic CC! shes looks a different cat, all fattened up and looking healthy and happy  im glad shes managed to find some routine and a way of going about daily life that suits her.

Im soo pleased you decided to keep her and shes found a home she can be happy in, i was so worried of her being moved about and never settling. xx


----------



## Charity

She looks beautiful, another successful ending. :thumbsup:


----------



## catcoonz

I moved the flowers as they are very special to me being from Snowy  but I thought it would make a nice photo.

I don't think anybody would want Aston now as she is full of zoom juice, just as I like them, racing around being nutty at 6am 

I did have one more viewing on Aston, I felt guilty and thought she deserved a better home than I can offer her, but although Aston was on her best behaviour being stroked once they said outdoors I knew then once she left me I could not protect her any more as she wouldn't be mine.

My biggest fear is Aston getting run over, it has taken awhile for us both to know each other, I know how she thinks and I don't think she looks unhappy being with me, she now has her own outside run if she wants to go outside in the nice weather but she prefers to follow me in the garden and comes back indoors with me, I can leave the window open and she makes no attempt to leave, this to me says she is happy.

Aston will never accept other cats but it doesn't matter, we have found a way to work things out now, from kittens she observes from high places and from adults she takes herself to bed, plus Aston doesn't lash out anymore, she does grip my hand with her paws to give cuddles and she loves being brushed.


----------



## lorilu

I just love her to pieces! xx Especially her bonnet.


----------



## Polski

She does look like a different cat. Might send Fliss to you for a fur recovering holiday although I think hers is Feline hyperesthesia syndrome. When her back starts twitching I know shes going to be wearing her fur thin on her rear half...distraction only works when I'm around obviously.

You've done a grand job!


----------



## Pasuded

She doesn't look like the same cat even. Wow!


----------



## catcoonz

Been dreading this day when the sun shines and Aston feels confident to go outside.

We have had some small walks around the garden but oh no, Aston wants to explore further in the fields at the back.

She is a very good girl and responds to her name, so each time I call her she comes running back to me, never is she unsupervised when exploring.


----------



## jodiej1987

awww love the pics of her in the great outdoors  to be honest she was the same here, she does like to explore but was never far away, she would be back when called within seconds everytime so likes to stay close to home for sure.

Im glad shes resumed her 6am zoom time aswell  that used to be the time my partner would get up for work and she would begin her day, being let out, breakfast time etc. lol built a rod for our own back there being so early, especially on weekends but it worked for her lol. 

i would imagine come summer time she will be in her element, she loves sunbathing and used to be very happy following my daughter around the garden in nice weather, think she just likes having company out there  but i know what you mean about the windows, even when i would leave a window open for her to come and go she would never go through one for some reason. 

i do feel she is happy, i can see from the pictures she appears healthy and settled, also many of the things you mention she was doing here so shes clearly content and found some of her old routine in her new home. just a less anxious environment, more quieter for her to have some peace. xx


----------



## catcoonz

I don't mind the early starts walking round the garden, just glad Aston doesn't like the rain .

She always sleeps on her barrel at night, this morning she ran up to the cats in the outside run, growled then walked off, I haven't given up introducing her to kittens but have with adult cats, no point stressing her it isn't going to work and she still has her safe room if she needs it, although she hasn't used this for a good 2 weeks now.

She eats well, nothing upsets her tummy, she has 3 sachets per day and a bowl of biscuits down all the time.

I am so glad you trusted me with Aston.


----------



## catcoonz

I am not amused with Aston today, not only does she worry me wanting to go outside but today really takes the biscuit.

We both have a walk around the garden, same as we do every day, Aston decides she will go over the fence at the back into the fields, then I hear her meowing, thinking she was stuck I climbed the fence only for her to shoot back over by the time I got back and indoors Aston was sat happily purring on her scratchpost, where suddenly a mouse shot past me and somehow has gone into the wall.

Why do they do this to me, Aston has now gone back outside and I know have 8 MC cats climbing the walls to get the mouse.

Today is not going well.


----------



## huckybuck

I shouldn't laugh CC - but that has made me smile for the first time in days.

Aston is looking so healthy, bright and happy. And she's got you wrapped around her paw lol!!!


----------



## Soozi

Sounds like she's playing cat and mouse with YOU CC! Hmmmm! Lol! Well done Aston keep her on her toes! :devil: xxx


----------



## catcoonz

I can hear the mouse in the loft


----------



## catcoonz

Aston is going to be the death of me.

As she likes to go outside, she found her way out the front where the road is, I rushed outside and called her where luckily she came running swishing her tail, gave me a kiss the went back off the same way she came from but with a gift.

Turns out up the road they are having a BBQ and Aston has a burger.

Anyway, she enjoyed it so much, she has gone back to join the BBQ, luckily the people don't mind.

How come I have lived here for 15 years and never gone anywhere, the cat has been here 3/4 months and gets an invite.

Now sat patiently waiting for Miss Madam Aston to come back home from her party.


----------



## bingolitle

Tis ever a parent's job to wait up for the kids coming back from a party :yesnod:

At least she won't have been drinking - I hope


----------



## moggie14

That's hilarious CC :laugh:
Naughty Aston - she could at least bring you a burger home too


----------



## catcoonz

Everybody knows Aston is mine, she is now referred to as the village cat.

Never had a cat like her before but glad she comes running home when I call her.

A burger would be nice


----------



## huckybuck

That's so funny!!!! It's nice that people know her as they will keep an eye out for her in the village. Hopefully she'll bring back your dinner next time


----------



## catcoonz

I think most of us can relate to these photograph's.

You spend ages getting ready and looking pretty to attend a BBQ, but, we all come back looking like this. :thumbup1:

Fat and knackered


----------



## moggie14

So true 
Sleep it off little Aston, hope you had a good time xx


----------



## bingolitle

catcoonz said:


> I think most of us can relate to these photograph's.
> 
> You spend ages getting ready and looking pretty to attend a BBQ, but, we all come back looking like this. :thumbup1:
> 
> Fat and knackered


Oh man, she surely looks like she had a good time


----------



## RubyFelicity

What a gorgeous girl reminds me of our luna


----------



## cuddlycats

haha she looks like she enjoyed the party ,


----------



## catcoonz

Aston in her ladybird tent.


----------



## huckybuck

That is one amazing Aston in one AMAZING tent!!!!


----------

